
Apple’s ‘key growth driver’ in 2020 will be a new $399 iPhone, top analyst says - samaysharma
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/14/apple-iphone-se2-will-cost-399-and-launch-in-q1-2020-kuo-says.html
======
kolbe
I feel like Apple missed the point with this relaunch of the SE 2. We want
SMALL, not necessarily inexpensive. This is just the same inefficiently large
phone that pushed me to the SE to begin with. What I think most SE owners
wanted was a phone the size of an old SE, but with an edge-to-edge screen and
a price point around $500-600.

